# Question



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Is the ruger semi-autos as "Crappy" as the local gun stores tell me, every time I look at one they say you don't want that gun! I have never owned one but like the feel.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bet they don't sell many. Why would they bother to carry them if their such a bad gun?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

kcdano said:


> Is the ruger semi-autos as "Crappy" as the local gun stores tell me, every time I look at one they say you don't want that gun! I have never owned one but like the feel.


The Ruger centerfire autos aren't as "refined" as most other brands, but that doesn't mean they are poor choices. They score very high in reliability, strength, and longevity of use; not so high in looks and smoothness of action, and perhaps even lower in crispness of trigger pull. Even so, they usually shoot VERY well, once the owner learns their quirks and feeds them their favorite ammo.

I have a blued P90 .45 ACP. It's pretty ugly (dinged-up and worn in spots), but has NEVER failed to function, and shoots so well it is positively SCARY. People pay $1500 dollars (or more) to get a completely reliable 1911 .45 that will shoot 2" groups at 25 yards; my P90 cost less than $300, used.

I say, if the Ruger feels good to you, get one and spend the time and effort to learn to shoot it. You'll be much better-off than some "gun snobs" with spendy tools that jam regularly and/or scatter shots all over the target.

I don't often quote The Colonel, but when he was right, he was right -- "The purpose of shooting is hitting." Whether you shoot your weapon poorly, or it fails to fire when you need it, either way you ain't gonna be hitting much...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*DJ Niner* is spot-on, as usual. The centerfire Rugers are among the most reliable and durable autos available, even if they are not as "slick" as some more expensive pistols. If one appeals to you, there is no reason not to buy it.

Gun store advice is usually worth about what you pay for it. They are likely just trying to "upsell" you on a more expensive gun - on which they will turn a tidier profit.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*curious*

kcdano: Sir; my curiosity sometimes gets the best of me. :smt083
What are your locals trying to 'hawk'. 
I agree with 'Mike', and 'DJ'. Ruger doesn't put as much time into finish 
Having models that are 30yrs +. What does that say for any shooter? I don't collect show model stuff, if it wont blast away into the 'can' it would go.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

kcdano said:


> Is the ruger semi-autos as "Crappy" as the local gun stores tell me


No.

Check out the Ruger threads here and at this forum:

www.rugerforum.net

WM


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

kcdano said:


> Are the ruger semi-autos as "Crappy" as the local gun stores tell me, every time I look at one they say you don't want that gun!  I have never owned one but like the feel.


Definitely not. The guys at my local stores have a lot of respect for Ruger pistols, even the ones that aren't their favorite caliber (usually .45ACP). They'd recommend any P-series to someone looking for a good gun on a budget.

Rugers will take some SERIOUS abuse before they'll fail to function, and they'll eat almost any 9mm cartridge you feed them, from ball to JHP to TMJ to 115 to 124 to 147 to +P to +P+ to Blazer to WWB to Remington to Federal. Your gun (and you as the shooter) may have favorites; if I could find cheap 124gr ball ammo I'd snatch it up as I find the recoil to be softer than 115gr Remington UMC, but in all other respects the UMC ball ammo you get for $35-40 for 250 is great stuff/ clean, reliable, solid, and cheap. I've heard tell of accuracy issues, but I've failed to outshoot it; I get 6" groups of full clips at 15 yards without too much effort, and groupings of 5 rounds each can be even closer.

No, the trigger is not as crisp as some, but the double-action pull is pretty good and the feel of the trigger is very uniform for a hinged trigger through its pull (a strongly-curved trigger will do that for ya). There's a slight play at the beginning of the SA pull; you may be able to get a gunsmith to tighten it up a little for you, and some may call the single trigger "mushy", but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the insight, they are cheap but if they shoot thats all i care about, kinda like a saying in the fishing world, does the fish really care what your boat looks like? I will admit that the Glock i own was pushed on me and the FN and my px4, well i went on feel and quality. All of the local guns shops even brokers push Glock Glock Glock. I really want a EAA and most of them won't even order it for me. 


Thanks again for the input, you guys rock, i have found a new Family.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Buy what YOU want not what the sellers push on you. They want to sell what they'll make the higher profits on or what they want out of inventory. ANY dealer that gives that "that's junk" sales pitch is pretty much a dealer I will not deal with. If they're like that enough, I'd find another one to frequent and bring business to.


----------

